# MONSANTO - Uma severa ameaça à saúde humana



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2013 às 01:05)

O mundo segundo a Monsanto


carloskoschel

*Manipulação genética, hormonas de crescimento, herbicidas, engenharia genética e as severas consequências na saúde humana.*


----------



## CptRena (3 Jun 2013 às 20:33)

Chocante!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2013 às 21:15)

*Manipulação genética* - Acontece desde o inicio da espécie na raça humana e a raça humana fá-lo com as plantas. Daqui a 200 ou 300 anos até acredito que as mulheres deixem de andar grávidas ou que seja preciso dois para gerar um filho como é até aqui, será tudo seleccionado a nível de características e gostos de quem quer criar "alguém" em empresas próprias. Actualmente já se está muito perto de aperfeiçoar ou corrigir o ADN e seleccionar aquilo que é melhor em quem está para nascer.

*Hormonas de crescimento* - Até existem para atletas para ficarem maiores e terem maior rendimento, logo é mais que lógico que tem que existir para plantas e animais, criam efeitos secundários (raros), mas há 50 anos era bem pior.

*Herbicidas* - Ainda bem que existem, caso contrário era mais de meio mundo com fome, muitíssimo mais que hoje.

*Engenharia genética *- Vai existir até ao fim da raça humana.

*Severas consequências na saúde humana* - No inicio da revolução industrial as pessoas viviam até aos 50 anos, tinha em média 1.50 m nos homens e 1.40 m nas mulheres, morria-se com uma simples diarreia ou constipação. Hoje somos fortes saudáveis e inteligentes, mais altos e vivemos muito mais, graças ás evoluções da ciência, muitos inventores morreram ás mãos das suas invenções, as consequências para a raça humana irão sempre existir em algo que ainda não está totalmente aperfeiçoado, aquilo que se passou nos anos 40 e 50 é perfeitamente normal, se assim não fosse hoje não tínhamos as tecnologias e cuidados de saúde que temos hoje.

Se as velhas espécies agrícolas são fracas e não dão rendimento venham os transgénicos .


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2013 às 22:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se as velhas espécies agrícolas são fracas e não dão rendimento venham os transgénicos .



A *única* cultura comercial de plantas trangénicas na Europa (*Milho*) vai sendo proibida em quase todos os países europeus. Eu não acredito que isso se deva a uma guerra comercial entre os países europeus e os EUA.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2013 às 20:53)

Uma discussão interessante.

http://www.stopogm.net/content/transgenicos-ciencia-independencia

De resto, os gestores da Monsanto e os políticos que aprovam estes alimentos têm posses para comprar pordutos biológicos e gourmet livres de transgénicos e químicos duvidosos.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Documentário "Seeds of Death"...relacionado com a Monsanto e o "bem" que esta faz ao Mundo...(não sei como é que alguém pode defender este tipo de empresas...!)


PS: não estou agora a encontrar, mas vi há uns tempos um outro documentário relacionado com produtos que causam doenças cancerígenas (pesticidas, produtos alimentares "de plástico", etc... - Monsanto e outras empresas), em que se mostrava que essas mesmas empresas, para além de produzirem esse tipo de produtos, depois detêm umas "subsidiárias" que fabricam os medicamentos para tratar essas mesmas doenças....um facto deveras perturbante! A ver se o encontro para colocar aqui também).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jun 2013 às 23:08)

O programa que falava no post anterior é este:


Não consigo é encontrar uma versão integral na net.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2013 às 00:45)

Uma questão que deverá tornar-se pertinente será o de alertar a opinião pública para a necessidade das instituições europeias tornarem obrigatório aa identificação desse género de produtos na cadeia alimentar.

Eu nem quero pensar que 70 % da soja transgénica produzida no Paraguai seja para alimentar gado dos países europeus... Afinal, o que é que andamos a comer todos os dias?


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jun 2013 às 01:24)

Ótimo tópico ! 
 E de suma importância as pessoas irem começando entender que o lobby feito no congresso e estritamente prejudicial à saúde publica, e também de importância que as pessoas percebam que o governo e que toda media vem encobrindo diversas informações.

Empresas com produtos altamente questionável (como a Monsanto) que devido ao poder monetário consegue se infiltrar no governo e botar seus produtos maléficos no mercado.
 Os alimentos GMO`s feito na atualidade são altamente questionáveis e a Monsanto é uma empresa criminosa que deve ser fechada e muitos de seus empresários devem ser presos por tantas atrocidades cometidas.

 Aqui cabe porem entender que na economia atual o único voto que realmente importa é o monetário.

 E sobre a questão dos herbicidas estarem ajudando na produção de alimentos isso e um disparate!
 Os agrotóxicos vem poluindo e destruindo o solo arável do planeta, e a fome no mundo nunca foi resultado da falta de alimento e sempre foi devido a ma utilização da tecnologia e o descaso com a vida em geral e sem contar que a economia do mundo moderno e um ecogenocídio imenso.

 Não existe falta de alimento o que existe e esse modelo económico que destrói a sustentabilidade.
 Hoje em dia já existem muitos métodos de produção agrícolas que não necessitam de pesticidas.
 O que falta e planejamento, esse mundo esta de ponta cabeça.

 Esse conceito de que a industrialização veio a alimentar a vida isso e verdade em partes antes da revolução industrial talvez os humanos seriam mais frágeis ou mais debilitados.
 Mais devemos refinar o fato que a pelo menos uns 10 mil anos o homem vem vivendo de forma irregular de forma não natural.

 Sobre no passado muitas doenças não terem cura isso também e um argumento que realmente depende do ponto de vista. E sabido que a civilização antiga foi pegando certas doenças devido a vários fatores e o mau habito talvez seja o principal motivo de tais enfermidades.

 Vide os índios que viviam de forma muito mais natural e certos tipos de doenças simplesmente não existiam.
 E as plantas de poder sempre estava presente para ajudar na cura.
 O que acontece e que a civilização não entendeu ainda que desmatando a natureza vivendo tudo amontoado em cidades causa muitos desequilíbrios no planeta e nas pessoas e isso seja a principal causa de todos os males quer seja psicológicos e físicos um depende do outro.

 Viva comendo apenas alimentos vegetais orgânicos grãos cereais bebendo agua cristalina se exercitando, num lugar rodeado de natureza aonde as pessoas podem ter o seu próprio espaço com rios gramados espaço etc. Não comendo animais ou evitando tudo que seja de origem animal. Viva assim que chegara até aos 100 e não parecerá ter mesmo ter 50!( vide essa mulher http://forum.antinovaordemmundial.com/Topico-mulher-sem-idade-vegetariana-de-70-anos-aparenta-ter-30). E as doenças não o afetarão. Com uma mente saudável e um psico saudável o físico também e saudável, a saúde física depende da alimentação também e comendo carnes e produtos de origem animais o corpo se acidifica e se debilita aparecendo então as doenças somando ainda o fato de vivermos do jeito que vivemos juntando tudo pronto temos a receita magica para doenças físicas mentais espirituais aí não há remédio ou tecnologia que ajude-nos nunca se ataca a raiz da doença sempre suas consequências...

 Ainda e de suma importância citarmos que pesticidas hoje já são encontrados nos principais testes ate mesmo em bebes recém - nascidos... Será que isso vale a pena ? 

 E essa legião de cancerígenos obesidade todas essas doenças modernas.

 Do que adianta viver ate os 80 se chegara nessa idade se rastejando de tanto stress comida adulterada entre outros...

 A sociedade do jeito que ela vem estruturada deis de além tempo ela que gera a redução do tempo de vida.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2013 às 22:26)

Fica aqui o  "B-A-BÁ" dos OGM's:


----------



## dahon (14 Jun 2013 às 19:20)

> O Supremo Tribunal dos EUA proibiu o registo de patentes de sequências de ADN, mas aprovou o registo de produtos alterados feitos a partir destas sequências. A decisão aplica-se a ADN humano e não humano.
> 
> O Tribunal estava a decidir sobre a legitimidade da Myriad Genetics em registar duas sequências responsáveis pelo cancro da mama, o BRCA1 e o BRCA2. Esta companhia tinha registado as sequências para poder ter o monopólio nos testes para a cura desta forma de cancro.
> 
> ...



http://exameinformatica.sapo.pt/noticias/ciencia/2013-06-14-eua-justica-proibe-patentes-de-sequencias-de-adn


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2013 às 15:36)

Quimicos usados pela Monsanto encontrados na urina dos Europeus



> *Chemical, used by Monsanto, found in urine of Europeans - study*
> 
> Residents of 18 European states have been tested positively to traces of glyphosate, a globally used weed killer, the study says. It remains unclear how the chemical used on Monsanto GMO crops got in people’s bodies.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/news/weed-killer-urine-european-study-720/


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2013 às 22:41)

O documentário desta noite na RTP2 (os primeiros 30 minutos têm as legendas em espanhol...). A não perder!

* O nosso veneno quotidiano*


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2013 às 01:48)

Eu sabia que os* vinhos *são infestados por fosfatos; por isso um copo só muito, mas muito raramente ... mas agora colocarem isso no bacalhau 

Portugal apoiou uso de fosfatos no bacalhau


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jul 2013 às 12:25)

isso do bacalhau é um lobby dos países grandes, porque só Portugal é que  salga o bacalhau e essa m****a que querem por no bacalhau é um conservante que prejudica o processo português.  pois aumenta a humidade e aumenta o tempo que leva a secar. E por sermos antiquados e usarmos um método antigo que esta mais que comprovado mas que só nos usamos


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2013 às 11:17)

> *Research - Roundup toxicity much worse than what Monsanto, government claims*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.naturalnews.com/041150_Monsanto_Roundup_glyphosate.html


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jul 2013 às 22:47)

Essa empresa devia ser desmantelada so um exemplo quem use sementes da monsanto não pode usar as sementes que são geradas pelas novas plantas ou são processados


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2013 às 01:05)

ecobcg disse:


> O programa que falava no post anterior é este:
> 
> "A Verdade Sobre O Cancro" (ObservatÃ³rio do Mundo, tvi24,03.05.2012) (excerto) - YouTube
> 
> Não consigo é encontrar uma versão integral na net.




95% dos cancros resultam do ambiente. E quando se diz ambiente conta tudo, alimentação, stress, vírus e bactérias, poluição, tabaco, alimentação da nossa mãe antes e durante a gravidez e aleitamento, etc.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jul 2013 às 14:02)

frederico disse:


> 95% dos cancros resultam do ambiente. E quando se diz ambiente conta tudo, alimentação, stress, vírus e bactérias, poluição, tabaco, alimentação da nossa mãe antes e durante a gravidez e aleitamento, etc.



Não é bem assim e digo por saber ninguém tem cancro pelo o que a mãe comeu na gravides, pode dar origem a malformações e outras doenças  mas não cancro. Há uma ideia errada sobre o cancro esta doença não tem um vector vírus, bactéria ou outro podem ser um factor de risco mas . O cancro esta relacionado com a incapacidade do corpo em travar o crescimento desregulado de células anómalas.


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2013 às 14:16)

camrov8 disse:


> Não é bem assim e digo por saber ninguém tem cancro pelo o que a mãe comeu na gravides, pode dar origem a malformações e outras doenças  mas não cancro. Há uma ideia errada sobre o cancro esta doença não tem um vector vírus, bactéria ou outro podem ser um factor de risco mas . O cancro esta relacionado com a incapacidade do corpo em travar o crescimento desregulado de células anómalas.



Segundo o Professor Sobrinho Simões um dos factores mais determinantes é a alimentação materna. Lembro-me bem pois foi matéria para exame.

EDIT: e muitos cancros são causados por bactérias ou vírus que desregulam o crescimento celular ou propiciam um ambiente inflamatório.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2013 às 00:13)

*Monsanto desiste de cultivar novos transgénicos na União Europeia*

A plantação de novos transgénicos na Europa não tem interesse comercial. O argumento é da Monsanto, que decidiu desistir dos pedidos de autorização que tinha pendentes em Bruxelas para cultivar organismos geneticamente modificados. 
(...)
De resto, a Monsanto continuará a cultivar o único organismo geneticamente modificado a que está autorizado na UE: o milho MON810. Plantado sobretudo na *Península Ibérica*, o MON810 está, apesar da autorização de Bruxelas, banido na *Alemanha*, em *França *e em *Itália*.
(...)
a UE continue a ser um dos maiores importadores de transgénicos do mundo.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2013 às 01:30)

Báh, já não dá para comprar produtos alimentares nas grandes superfícies comerciais... e esqueçam as quintas urbanas!!!

Veneno nosso de cada dia I



Veneno nosso de cada dia II


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Nov 2013 às 11:45)

Eu tendo maior esforço para ter uma alimentação vegetariana pensando que e o mais saudavel... Vendo essa reportagem de níveis alarmantes de metais pesados nos vegetais da ate um desanimo.

 Mais melhor ainda que comer alimentação industrial junk food.

 Deve ser quase um milagre a população nao ficar doente massivamente ja que e sabido que metais pesados estao ligadas a inúmeras doenças mentais/psicologicas e fisicas.

 Nao e de se estranhar as pessoas hoje em dia estarem tao desequilibradas, se continuarmos assim a humanidade nao vai durar muito nao!

 Precisamos de uma reeducação intensiva urgente!!!


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2014 às 20:45)

As pestes estão adquirindo as mesmas resistências que as plantas geneticamente modificadas 

http://phys.org/news/2014-01-superweeds-epidemic-spotlight-gmos.html#nwlt


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2014 às 19:30)

Darwin alguem conhece é natural os que não me mata torname mais forte os organismo que se reproduzem passama resistencia


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Hoje o Le Monde trazia uma maçã geneticamente modificada por uma empresa americana, já não me lembra qual... e porque é que foi geneticamente modificada? para ficar sempre branca quando se corta a polpa e não amarelecer como as outras, exposta ao ar.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jan 2014 às 23:17)

Agreste disse:


> Hoje o Le Monde trazia uma maçã geneticamente modificada por uma empresa americana, já não me lembra qual... e porque é que foi geneticamente modificada? para ficar sempre branca quando se corta a polpa e não amarelecer como as outras, exposta ao ar.


----------



## Orion (17 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

Já há salmão geneticamente modificado também 

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/25/canada-genetically-modified-salmon-commercial


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

*A nova lei das sementes*

24 de Novembro de 2013, o último apelo das organizações da sociedade civil europeia para travar a Lei das Sementes, que se encontra na última fase de discussão na Comissão AGRI do Parlamento Europeu:

http://gaia.org.pt/node/15877


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2014 às 01:25)




----------



## camrov8 (19 Jan 2014 às 13:04)

o problema não é os gm's isso são medos de quem não sabe o que é. Agora a cena das sementes sim isso é monopolio mas que raio planto e não posso usar as sementes que obtenho isso é a tipica estrategia americana e que fique por lá, digo-vos eles teem das leis mais otarias que existem e que so protegem as grandes empresas e o povo que se lixe


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Jan 2014 às 09:07)

camrov8 disse:


> o problema não é os gm's isso são medos de quem não sabe o que é. Agora a cena das sementes sim isso é monopolio mas que raio planto e não posso usar as sementes que obtenho isso é a tipica estrategia americana e que fique por lá, digo-vos eles teem das leis mais otarias que existem e que so protegem as grandes empresas e o povo que se lixe



 E claro que o que  a Monsanto faz e um absurdo e alem do mais encharcar o solo com Roundup a planta absorve e adivinha para aonde vai ?


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

sou contra a injecção de quimicos em tudo que comemos estamos a chegar a um ponto que se torna impossivel não consumir quimicos pois so mesmo criar em casa e mesmo assim, o peixe é metal pesado o frango e nitrofuranos os vegetais pesticidas


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 17:23)

Não é da Monsanto mas acho que os candeeiros ainda vão ficar em perigo de extinção 

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/01/...camente-manipulada-para-substituir-candeeiro/


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2014 às 18:38)

Orion disse:


> Não é da Monsanto mas acho que os candeeiros ainda vão ficar em perigo de extinção
> 
> http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/01/...camente-manipulada-para-substituir-candeeiro/



bem isso na verdade é um retrocesso uma vez que já o fizeram com ratos e já la vai alguns anos os ratos tinham a mesma cor verde que vem do facto na adição de um gene de uma medusa


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 19:37)

http://querosaber.sapo.pt/ciencia/empresa-chinesa-produz-500-porcos-clonados-por-ano 

Deve faltar muito para os chineses começarem a comer porcos clonados deve (fora exportar para outros países)


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jan 2014 às 19:23)

Orion disse:


> http://querosaber.sapo.pt/ciencia/empresa-chinesa-produz-500-porcos-clonados-por-ano
> 
> Deve faltar muito para os chineses começarem a comer porcos clonados deve (fora exportar para outros países)



essa gente quando vir que tornaram o seu país num deserto vão abrir os olhos


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

> A Comissão Europeia anunciou que a Bruxelas vai autorizar o cultivo do milho transgénico Pioneer TC1507, desenvolvido conjuntamente pelas empresas americanas DuPont e Dow Chemical.
> 
> A Presidência grega referiu que não houve maioria qualificada na votação apesar de 19 dos 28 ministros dos Negócios Estrangeiros e diplomatas da União Europeia terem votado contra.
> 
> ...



http://pt.euronews.com/2014/02/11/bruxelas-aprova-cultivo-de-milho-transgenico/


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 04:03)

> A Monsanto é uma das grandes multinacionais norte-americanas que operam no sector tecnológico da indústria alimentar. Com mais de um século de existência, a empresa ficou conhecida nos anos mais recentes, quando começou a recorrer, de forma polémica, aos organismos geneticamente modificados (OGM).
> 
> Porém, a multinacional anunciou recentemente que pretende mudar a sua estratégia de produção de alimentos, numa tentativa de apaziguar as críticas à utilização destes organismos modificados. *De acordo com os dados disponibilizados pela Monsanto, a empresa está já a trabalhar numa gama de vegetais orgânicos perfeitos, sem recorrer a alterações genéticas. A empresa norte-americana está assim a produzir alfaces, pimentos, brócolos, melão, melancia e cebolas através do cruzamento de vegetais, técnicas que eram antigamente utilizadas de forma natural pelos agricultores.*
> 
> ...



http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2014/02/...rategia-e-investimento-em-produtos-organicos/

Não sei porquê mas soa-me a b*llsh*t ao extremo


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2014 às 17:44)

Já tivemos mais longe de ingerir o Agente Laranja nos alimentos:



> The US Environmental Protection Agency has revealed a proposal for mass use of Dow Chemical’s herbicide 2,4-D on the company’s genetically-engineered corn and soybeans. The GE crops were developed to withstand several herbicides, including 2,4-D.
> 
> Dow would be allowed to sell the herbicide if the EPA approves it following a 30-day public comment period.
> 
> ...



http://rt.com/usa/156272-epa-dow-agent-orange-herbicide/

Bom, as culturas geneticamente modificadas são um embuste para monopolizar o negócio agrícola para as multinacionais. As pragas rapidamente ficam imunes e os químicos destroem o ecossistema predispondo isto a mais pragas. Por outro lado, quando mais doentes ficarem as pessoas mais a indústria médica e farmacêutica agradece. O PIB tem que subir de alguma forma.

Adição:

E como dois errados nunca irão fazer um certo, à medida que as pragas forem-se adaptando aos pesticidas existentes (já eles nocivos), qual será a solução? Pesticidas mais tóxicos...


----------



## camrov8 (2 Mai 2014 às 19:29)

o melhor é voltar ao passado para quem tem horta aqui vão receitas para pragas, sal para caracões, e para tudo que mexe façam uma infusão de urtigas e piripiri e ou tabaco, o tabaco é exelente não há bicharada que aguente tabaco. E plantem alhos e tomates no meio de outra horticulas


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2014 às 18:17)

> *The French parliament has definitively banned the growing of genetically modified corn in France, following a Senate vote on Monday.*


https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/23248353/french-parliament-definitively-bans-gm-corn/


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2014 às 16:49)

> A partir de agora, os estados da UE são livres de autorizar – ou recusar liminarmente – as culturas transgénicas nos seus territórios. A decisão saiu hoje de um conselho de ministros do ambiente dos 28 estados-membros, reunidos no Luxemburgo. As regras em relação aos organismos geneticamente modificados (OGM) não eram até aqui claras.
> 
> As culturas estavam limitadas a determinadas áreas, em percentagens limitadas e só para algumas espécies – como acontece, em Portugal, com o milho BT, cultivado em certas regiões alentejanas – mas, enquanto alguns estados-membros, como a Espanha e o Reino Unido, há muito se batem pela autorização do cultivo destas sementes, outros, como os países escandinavos ou a Áustria, nunca os autorizaram por temerem a forte resistência da opinião pública local.
> 
> Com esta decisão, assinala o diário francês Le Monde, os estados ficam com legislação mais “consistente” para poderem optar, caso a caso, se querem autorizar as culturas transgénicas nos seus campos, em que quantidade e quais as sementes possíveis.



http://sol.pt/SOL/noticia/107617


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Set 2014 às 14:14)

*Tabaco transgénico contra o ébola*


> Um artigo publicado na revista Nature dava conta da eficácia de um tratamento contra o ébola baseado numa planta semelhante ao tabaco. Modificada geneticamente, esta planta entra como ‘ingrediente’ num cocktail de proteínas que foi eficaz no combate à doença a 100%. Mas, até agora, os resultados só foram obtidos num grupo de macacos em laboratório.
> 
> A substância chama-se Zmapp e foi desenvolvida por uma equipa da Agência de Saúde Pública do Canadá, liderada por Gary Kobinger. De acordo com o que o grupo revela na Nature, o tratamento consistiu na administração de três doses do Zmapp três, quatro ou cinco dias após a infecção dos macacos resos usados em laboratório.
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (2 Set 2014 às 20:41)

Mais um tamiflu, funcionou em meia dúzia de macacos e é o melhor medicamento do mundo, por esse pensamento o bagaço é ainda melhor


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Set 2014 às 16:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Tabaco transgénico contra o ébola*



 Quando eu vejo esse tipo de noticia me faz acreditar mais na teoria de conspiracao que diz que tudo isso de ebola e puro false flag !


----------



## camrov8 (7 Set 2014 às 18:00)

Uma doença pior que o ébola e outra é a histeria em massa, o ébola é de dificil transmissão, sendo perigosa sim para pessoal medico, o que a torna perigosa é a iliteracia e as praticas tradicionais de África muitas vezes ligadas a feitiçaria e que permite à doença espalhar-se facilmente, quanto aos mortos o numero esta inflacionado pois estão a meter casos suspeitos como sendo de ébola


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2014 às 22:06)

Nada como o TTIP para intimidar os estados a não proibirem os transgénicos.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

Não vou repetir o meu desdém pelos alimentos geneticamente modificados. É apenas e só uma tentativa de monopolizar e mercantilizar algo natural que pertence a todos nós. Vou sim publicar algumas notícias de um passado recente. Considero ingenuidade pensar que semelhantes coisas deixaram de acontecer.

Começando por declarações recentes:



> African bishops, in particular, have long complained about how progressive, Western ideas about birth control and gay rights are increasingly being imposed on the developing world by groups, institutions or individual nations, often as a condition for development aid.
> 
> "Every people deserves to conserve its identity without being ideologically colonized," Francis said.



AP



> During the Vatican's recent meeting on the family, African bishops denounced how aid groups and lending institutions often condition their assistance on a country's compliance with their ideals: allowing healthcare workers to distribute condoms, or withdrawing assistance if legislation discriminating against gays is passed.



AJ

A ajuda externa, seja de quem for, nunca é feita por bondade. Um exemplo disto são as campanhas 'humanitárias' de esterilização em massa que não vou abordar. Voltando ao assunto em questão, nomeadamente ao ano 2002:



> The US was accused yesterday of putting intense pressure on United Nations organisations, the European Union and individual countries to support the export of GM food aid to six African countries facing severe hunger in the coming months.
> 
> Three countries were insisting that the food be milled to prevent the seeds being planted by farmers who may unwittingly pre-empt national legislation.





> But the three countries who have put conditions on the food - and are preparing to mill it themselves - are angry at the pressure tactics used by the US, which has refused to offer conventional food or to mill the seeds.
> 
> "We cannot be so irresponsible so as to risk the lives of innocent people," Mundia Sikatana, Zambia's agriculture minister, said. "We don't need to engage in biotechnology at this stage. If we engage in GM our exports will be thrown overboard and that will cost thousands of jobs".



Guardian



> Two leading international environment and development groups accused the US yesterday of manipulating the southern African food crisis to benefit their GM food interests and of using the UN to distribute domestic food surpluses which could not otherwise find a market.
> 
> In response to criticism by senior US officials that they have been playing with people's lives by encouraging countries to resist GM food sent as aid, Greenpeace and Actionaid also accused the US government's overseas aid body of offering only GM food when conventional foods were available.





> Greenpeace accused the US government and the biotech industry of using the aid system as a covert subsidy for US farmers. Swaziland, Lesotho and Mozambique have accepted the GM food but Zambia, Malawi and Zimbabwe are reluctant to import it in seed form. They fear that farmers may plant some of the seeds, and that it may affect both their environment and future food exports.





> "This shows that the alternative to rejecting GM food aid is not starvation," Alice Wynne Wilson, of Actionaid, said. "Good practice in emergency aid is to provide cash support to the UN's World Food Programme, so that it can buy grain from the most cost-effective sources.
> 
> "Bringing large volumes of food into a region that has areas of surplus can lead to a situation where there are food shortages in one part of a country, and locally produced food rotting in other parts."
> 
> Yesterday both the Zambian and Malawian governments said that they could easily source non-GM food locally if they had the resources.



Guardian

Quer se queira que não, os transgénicos estão para ficar. O mais grave é que pode haver "traficantes" que "acidentalmente" plantam sementes num país anteriormente livre de semelhantes plantas. Depois, a natureza encarrega-se de fazer o resto.

Sem surpresa nenhuma, a Monsanto está interessada na Ucrânia (ainda bem que os americanos estão lá para 'ajudar'):



> Ukraine and, to a wider extent, Eastern Europe, are among the most promising growth markets for farm-equipment giant Deere, as well as seed producers Monsanto and DuPont, said Michael Cox, senior analyst and research director at Piper Jaffray. Ukraine's growth is becoming even more important, as it will serve to counterbalance the South American farm markets, where overseas growth has been increasing in places like Argentina and Brazil for these companies.



CNBC

Os transgénicos servirão apenas para a criação de químicos cada vez mais destrutivos (mas não faz mal. Há-se criar insetos geneticamente modificados para resistir):



> Genetically modified corn seeds are no longer protecting Brazilian farmers from voracious tropical bugs, increasing costs as producers turn to pesticides, a farm group said on Monday.
> 
> Producers want four major manufacturers of so-called BT corn seeds to reimburse them for the cost of spraying up to three coats of pesticides this year, said Ricardo Tomczyk, president of Aprosoja farm lobby in Mato Grosso state.



Reuters

Os transgénicos são 'a' arma biológica por excelência (não admira, são aberrações):



> Scientists have created the ultimate GM crop: contraceptive corn. Waiving fields of maize may one day save the world from overpopulation.
> 
> The pregnancy prevention plants are the handiwork of the San Diego biotechnology company Epicyte, where researchers have discovered a rare class of human antibodies that attack sperm.
> 
> By isolating the genes that regulate the manufacture of these antibodies, and by putting them in corn plants, the company has created tiny horticultural factories that make contraceptives.



Guardian

O Iraque também terá Monsanto, cortesia dos 'libertadores' americanos (que surpresa não é?):



> When former Coalition Provisional Authority (CPA) administrator L. Paul Bremer III left Baghdad after the so-called "transfer of sovereignty" in June 2004, he left behind the 100 orders he enacted as chief of the occupation authority in Iraq. Among them is Order 81 on "Patent, Industrial Design, Undisclosed Information, Integrated Circuits and Plant Variety." [1] This order amends Iraq's original patent law of 1970 and unless and until it is revised or repealed by a new Iraqi government, it now has the status and force of a binding law. [2] With important implications for farmers and the future of agriculture in Iraq, this order is yet another important component in the United States' attempts to radically transform Iraq's economy.





> While historically the Iraqi constitution prohibited private ownership of biological resources, the new US-imposed patent law introduces a system of monopoly rights over seeds. Inserted into Iraq's previous patent law is a whole new chapter on Plant Variety Protection (PVP) that provides for the "protection of new varieties of plants." PVP is an intellectual property right (IPR) or a kind of patent for plant varieties which gives an exclusive monopoly right on planting material to a plant breeder who claims to have discovered or developed a new variety. So the "protection" in PVP has nothing to do with conservation, but refers to safeguarding of the commercial interests of private breeders (usually large corporations) claiming to have created the new plants.



Grain

Termino, escrevendo que o Iraque, a Síria e o Afeganistão tinham todos bancos de sementes. As que não foram destruídas foram para Svabald, Noruega. Um dos financiadores foi... Bill Gates que é... acionista da Monsanto entre tantas outras coisas. 

De facto, é tudo boa gente e não há conflitos de interesses por parte de ninguém.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2015 às 18:11)

> Dez organizações ambientalistas portuguesas querem que a União Europeia proíba o herbicida glifosato, o mais utilizado em Portugal e agora considerado como suspeito de provocar cancro por uma agência da Organização Mundial de Saúde.
> 
> Numa reavaliação de vários pesticidas divulgada na sexta-feira, a Agência Internacional de Investigação sobre o Cancro (IARC, como é conhecida na sigla em francês) concluiu que o glifosato é um “carcinogénico provável para o ser humano”. Isto significa que há provas científicas convincentes de que a substância provoca cancro em animais de laboratório e provas limitadas de que também o faz no ser humano.





> Mas foi a classificação do glifosato que tem feito correr tinta, não só pela sua larga utilização na agricultura, como por estar associado à polémica sobre os organismos geneticamente modificados. Nos Estados Unidos, o uso do glifosato subiu em flecha desde a introdução, no final dos anos 1990, de milho e da soja transgénica. Estas variedades são resistentes ao herbicida, que assim pode ser aplicado sobre as culturas, eliminando outras plantas indesejáveis.
> 
> Em Portugal, apenas é plantada uma variedade de milho transgénico, em quantidades marginais – cerca de 5% da área total de culturas de milho. Mas o uso do glifosato também aumentou, de cerca de 700 toneladas em 2001 para pouco mais de 1100 toneladas em 2012, segundo dados da Direcção-Geral de Alimentação e Veterinária.
> 
> “A situação em Portugal é particularmente grave”, avalia, num comunicado, a Plataforma Transgénicos Fora, que reúne dez organizações não-governamentais portuguesas. O glifosato, segundo a Plataforma, também é utilizado nas plantas domésticas, na limpeza das ruas e passeios e em linhas de água.





> A multinacional Monsanto – que comercializa tanto o glifosato quanto as culturas transgénicas que a ele resistem – alega que a IARC baseou-se em estudos antigos e desconsiderou novas investigações sobre a toxicidade do produto.
> 
> Num comunicado, a Monsanto lembra que na mesma categoria em que a IARC agora classificou o glifosato estão “o café, os telefones celulares, o extracto de aloé vera e vegetais em conserva, bem como profissões como barbeiro”.



http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...-herbicida-mais-utilizado-em-portugal-1690295

Os transgénicos não diminuem o uso de pesticidas. Só aumentam:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/20/argentina-pesticides-health-problems_n_4131825.html

E pelo caminho destroem tudo. Os transgénicos são o DDT moderno:


Na altura espalhava-se DDT por todo o lado. Abriu-se a caixa de pandora criando organismos completamente novos. Um dos argumentos usados para defender a manipulação genética é que os humanos manipulam as plantas há milénios. 'Nim'. Os humanos modificaram as plantas usando outras variedades da mesma espécie. Agora abriu-se a possibilidade de se conjugarem genes de 'n' coisas (incluindo animais):

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002432.htm

Uma comparação tendo em conta o que acabei de escrever é criar um humano com genes de asiáticos e europeus (mesma espécie) ou criar um humano com genes de águia para ter uma excelente visão ou genes de cão para se ter um bom olfato (não é uma boa ideia na teoria?). Como resultado, as novas plantas terão mutações completamente imprevisíveis nas próximas décadas. Até as experiências naturais dos humanos já deram bronca. O alho já não dá semente, as minhocas da seda são cegas e os cães estão cada vez mais num beco genético:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk/7569064.stm

Pergunto eu. Os humanos estão a erradicar a vida selvagem incluíndo os elefantes. A não ser a vaidade, há outro motivo que justifique trazer de volta os mamutes (geneticamente modificados, claro)?

http://observador.pt/2015/03/25/clo...alidade-breve-bem-vindos-ao-mundo-do-elemute/

E ainda no campo da manipulação genética:

http://www.dw.de/creating-designer-organisms-by-synthesizing-a-genome-from-scratch/a-17521452


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2015 às 00:06)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Moore_(environmentalist)


Um bom exemplo do que é ser um lobista das grandes empresas. Os produtos são sempre inofensivos... para os outros.


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2015 às 16:07)

*Há milho transgénico na tradicional broa portuguesa*

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...a-tradicional-broa-portuguesa-1693164?page=-1


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2015 às 18:55)

se fosse só no milho, este mundo está maluco a UE aprova estas tretas de dos trangenicos e ainda se falou das porcaria das sementes da Monsanto e depois querem acabar com o cardo no fabrico de queijo da serra alguém que os entenda


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 16:26)

Uma notícia relacionada:

Cientistas chineses confirmaram que, numa operação inédita, editaram geneticamente embriões humanos. O objetivo é eliminar doenças genéticas antes do nascimento, mas o debate ético está reaberto 

(...)

A técnica de edição genética conhecida pela sigla CRISPR já tinha sido aplicada com sucesso em vacas, porcos e macacos, mas nesta experiência com embriões humanos o sucesso foi parcial: *dos 89 embriões manipulados, apenas uma fração revelou o material de substituição genética e, em alguns casos, a edição resultou em mutações indesejadas noutros genes*.

http://visao.sapo.pt/embrioes-humanos-editados-pela-primeira-vez=f817449

Duvido que os alimentos sejam sujeitos a estudos tão rigorosos. E voltando aos argumentos intelectualmente desonestos (já abordei precisamente isto anteriormente):

*O director de sustentabilidade da Monsanto é um defensor acérrimo dos transgénicos e garante um consumo sem riscos para os seres humanos*

(...)

Os alimentos transgénicos são o resultado do desenvolvimento tecnológico para melhorar a qualidade do cultivo, algo que o homem já faz há 10 mil anos. A diferença é que hoje essa alteração pode ser feita de forma dirigida e controlada, enquanto dantes se fazia de forma aleatória.

http://www.ionline.pt/artigo/387870...ansgenicas-sem-medo-nenhum-?seccao=Portugal_i


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2015 às 16:21)




----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2015 às 14:44)

Campanha global este fim de semana...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2015 às 15:03)

*Com pressão da sociedade, França avança na proibição de agrotóxicos*
http://www.mst.org.br/2015/05/25/co...ranca-avanca-na-proibicao-de-agrotoxicos.html

Devia de ser uma medida a seguir por todos os países!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2015 às 13:44)

*Greenpeace. Portugal deve proibir cultivo de transgénicos

França era o país que mais produzia e já proibiu, “o que demonstra que não são necessários”.*
O coordenador da área de Agricultura da Greenpeace Espanha considerou esta quarta-feira que Portugal deve aprovar legislação a proibir o cultivo de transgénicos e apelou a que se faça um registo exaustivo das culturas com este tipo de sementes.
"O que pedimos é que Portugal, Espanha e os outros três países europeus que os usam [República Checa, Eslovénia e Roménia], uma minoria na UE, sigam o caminho da maioria. Já são nove os países que proibiram o cultivo de transgénicos, entre eles a França, o maior produtor da Europa. O que demonstra que não são necessários", considerou à agência Lusa Luís Ferreirim, da Greenpeace Espanha.
A associação ambientalista apresentou esta quarta-feira um mapa do uso de transgénicos em Espanha, no qual identifica a região da Extremadura (que faz fronteira com Portugal) como a terceira com mais hectares deste tipo de cultivo no país vizinho

http://ionline.pt/403647?source=social


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2015 às 14:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Greenpeace. Portugal deve proibir cultivo de transgénicos
> 
> França era o país que mais produzia e já proibiu, “o que demonstra que não são necessários”.*
> O coordenador da área de Agricultura da Greenpeace Espanha considerou esta quarta-feira que Portugal deve aprovar legislação a proibir o cultivo de transgénicos e apelou a que se faça um registo exaustivo das culturas com este tipo de sementes.
> ...



Quando o tratado comercial transatlântico for oficializado, os trangénicos virão ainda com mais força. Quem não aceitar será processado.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 17:02)

Entramos na era das aberrações:

http://observador.pt/2015/07/27/oxi...cas-geneticamente-modificadas-semana-espanha/


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Ago 2015 às 12:32)

*Quercus volta a alertar para o perigo de herbicidas.*
A Quercus voltou hoje a alertar para os danos que os herbicidas provocam na saúde, realçando que até a Ordem dos Médicos diz ser "inaceitável" a "inação governativa" no sentido de avançar com medidas para evitar alguns cancros.
"Aumenta a contestação ao uso de herbicidas, e outros pesticidas. A Ordem dos Médicos [no último número da sua revista] defende a proibição do glifosato, o principal herbicida utilizado em Portugal, e em todo o mundo", afirma a associação de defesa do ambiente, em comunicado.
       A Plataforma Transgénicos Fora, que inclui a Quercus, tem apelado a várias entidades, das autarquias aos agricultores, para que deixem de utilizar herbicidas, como o glifosato, para eliminar ervas daninhas em jardins e outros locais públicos, com o argumento de que são responsáveis por danos na saúde, podendo provocar cancro.
Em março, a plataforma repetiu a denuncia baseando-se nas conclusões da Agência Internacional de Pesquisa sobre o Cancro, que classificou o glifosato como agente cancerígeno provável e nos trabalhos de cientistas sobre as consequências do produto para o ambiente.

Na altura, a multinacional Monsanto, de agricultura e biotecnologia, principal alvo das acusações dos ambientalistas, garantiu que os herbicidas de glifosato no mercado "são seguros para a saúde humana", o que é comprovado por "um dos maiores bancos de dados científicos" sobre um produto agrícola.

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/432895/quercus-volta-a-alertar-para-o-perigo-de-herbicidas


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2015 às 21:26)

Germany has reportedly begun taking steps towards banning the use of all genetically modified crops.

New rules will allow individual member states to block farmers from using GM organisms, even if the variety has been approved on an EU-wide basis.

Scotland became the first country to opt out of bloc-wide GM licence, a move it said was needed to preserve the country’s “clean and green brand”.

Germany’s agriculture minister has reportedly now said his country wants to follow suit. In a letter seen by the Reuters news agency, Christian Schmidt said Germany will persist with its previously-announced ban on all GM crops.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ops-and-opt-out-of-eu-approvals-10471343.html


----------



## camrov8 (10 Set 2015 às 19:25)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/french-court-confirms-monsanto-guilty-145014404.html
A vida deles não vai fácil, o sistema judicial pela velha europa é um bocado diferente doque nos states e cá a estratégia  que funciona lá sai sempre furada


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2015 às 01:41)

Cabe a um de nós tudo fazer para dizer não ao Acordo de Comércio Livre entre os EUA e a União Europeia


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 16:51)

*Glifosato não é cancerígeno, conclui agência europeia*

Após “avaliação exaustiva e completa”, a Autoridade Europeia de Segurança Alimentar (EFSA) concluiu que o glifosato não provoca cancro quando utilizado dentro dos limites prescritos na bula. O resultado dos estudos foi divulgado na passada quinta-feira (12/11), juntamente à recomendação do órgão para que a União Europeia (UE) aprove a renovação da licença por mais dez anos.

A EFSA afirmou que teve em conta as conclusões da LARC (Agência Internacional de Pesquisa sobre o Cancro). No último mês de Março, a agência vinculada à Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS) classificou o herbicida mais utilizado do mundo como “provável cancerígeno”.

“Este foi um processo exaustivo, uma avaliação completa, que teve em conta a riqueza de novos estudos e dados. No que diz respeito à carcinogenicidade, é pouco provável que essa substância seja cancerígena”, apontou Jose Tarazona, diretor da unidade de pesticidas da EFSA.

A EFSA estabelece que o limite seguro para o consumo diário é de, no máximo, 0,5 miligramas por quilo de peso corporal. Um indivíduo de porte médio (80 quilos) poderia ingerir, diariamente, alimentos contendo até 40 miligramas de resíduos de glifosato.

A Comissão Europeia que avalia a renovação do glifosato tem um prazo até ao ano que vem para decidir sobre a liberação do herbicida. “A Comissão toma nota da informação. Temos até junho de 2016 para tomar uma decisão”, afirmou o porta-voz da UE, Enrico Brivio, explicando que o parecer será submetido à consulta dos Estados-membros.

http://www.agrozapp.pt/noticia/glifosato-nao-e-cancerigeno--conclui-agencia-europeia


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2015 às 19:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Glifosato não é cancerígeno, conclui agência europeia*
> 
> Após “avaliação exaustiva e completa”, a Autoridade Europeia de Segurança Alimentar (EFSA) concluiu que o glifosato não provoca cancro quando utilizado dentro dos limites prescritos na bula. O resultado dos estudos foi divulgado na passada quinta-feira (12/11), juntamente à recomendação do órgão para que a União Europeia (UE) aprove a renovação da licença por mais dez anos.
> 
> http://www.agrozapp.pt/noticia/glifosato-nao-e-cancerigeno--conclui-agencia-europeia



Ora aqui temos o exemplo de uma notícia em que o título refere o contrário do que está depois escrito por debaixo... 

Sobre o assunto:

http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/press/news/151112


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2015 às 19:26)

Só espero que os europeus não tenham imitado os americanos:

*EPA Used Monsanto’s Research to Give Roundup a Pass*

https://theintercept.com/2015/11/03/epa-used-monsanto-funded-research/


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 20:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Glifosato não é cancerígeno, conclui agência europeia*
> 
> Após “avaliação exaustiva e completa”, a Autoridade Europeia de Segurança Alimentar (EFSA) concluiu que o glifosato não provoca cancro quando utilizado dentro dos limites prescritos na bula.



Conheço por aqui alguns utilizadores de Glifosato, que adoram "dobrar a receita", ou seja metem muito mais produto, do que o necessário, quando fazem a calda, para depois irem utilizar. Dizem que assim mata mais depressa as ervas infestantes, como as silvas, canas, ou as azedas.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2015 às 20:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Dizem que assim mata mais depressa as ervas infestantes, como as silvas, canas, ou as azedas.



Apenas aceleram o aparecimento das ervas resistentes. Depois em vez de dobrar, triplicam.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2015 às 21:05)

Orion disse:


> Apenas aceleram o aparecimento das ervas resistentes. Depois em vez de dobrar, triplicam.



É o que eu costumo lhes dizer, que depois aparece ervas muito resistentes, e mesmo pragas delas, que depois demoram alguns anos até se conseguir acabar com a "raça delas". Mas eles dizem que eu sou tonto, que nao sei o que digo.
Eu já observo isso á muitos anos, é o que acontece em muito terrenos em que são utilizados herbicidas, depois para se livrarem dessas ervas resistentes, nada que uma calda ainda mais forte nao mate isso tudo, como eles dizem.
Eu sou uma pessoa contra o uso destes produtos químicos, recorro á cobertura do solo, junto ás arvores, com erva seca, e com caruma, servem assim para reduzir o crescimento de ervas daninhas, nao deixe que a chuva ao cair compacte o solo, e seve também para aumentar a carga organica do solo que alimenta as culturas, e alguma que mesmo assim decida nascer, procedo á monda manual.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

*EUA aprovam primeiro animal transgénico para consumo humano *

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/11/19/eua-aprovam-primeiro-animal-transgenico-para-consumo-humano/



> A FDA norte-americana não impõe a referência de transgénico ao salmão AqAdvantage, por considerá-lo “tão seguro e  nutritivo como o salmão atlântico não modificado geneticamente”.



O artigo em português está muito incompleto:

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-sej-gmo-salmon-20151120-story.html

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/11/20/fda-genetically-modified-salmon-is-now-safe-to-eat/



> Genetically modified salmon, which contains growth hormone genes from eel and other types of salmon, grows faster and larger than normal fish.



http://www.wsj.com/articles/fda-approves-genetically-modified-salmon-1447946835



> AquaBounty said all the fish grown from its salmon eggs would be sterile females. In seeking approval for AquAdvantage, it said it would produce the fish on land-based farms to curb the risk of escapes.



Excluindo o bla bla da indústria, este peixe mais cedo ou mais tarde escapar ou ser libertado na natureza. Já é abominável a falta dos rótulos específicos. É tipo a soja. Está na natureza e pouco ou nada se pode fazer para erradicar.

Já escrevi que os OGM's não representam mais que a monopolização dos alimentos. Isto para não abordar as aberrações genéticas que são.



> Soybeans are the second-largest US crop after corn, covering about a quarter of American farmland. We grow more soybeans than any other country except Brazil. According to the US Department of Agriculture, more than 90 percent of the soybeans churned out on US farms each year are genetically engineered to withstand herbicides, nearly all of them involving one called Roundup.





> Given soy's centrality to our food and agriculture systems, the findings of a new study published in the peer-reviewed journal Food Chemistry are worth pondering. The authors found that Monsanto's ubiquitous Roundup Ready soybeans, engineered to withstand its own blockbuster herbicide, contain more herbicide residues than their non-GMO counterparts. The team also found that the GM beans are nutritionally inferior.



http://www.motherjones.com/tom-philpott/2014/04/superweeds-arent-only-trouble-gmo-soy

Os OGM's têm menos nutrição que os não OGM's? Blasfémia! Os dados da Monsanto indicam exatamente o contrário! O arroz com vitamina A vai salvar o mundo! Pensem nas crianças famintas (e não nos lucros).


----------



## camrov8 (22 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

http://ecowatch.com/2016/01/21/gmo-alfalfa-gone-wild/


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

camrov8 disse:


> http://ecowatch.com/2016/01/21/gmo-alfalfa-gone-wild/



A Monsanto devia ser processada e pagar pela contaminação nos produtos dos outros. Isto é na teoria. Na realidade, acontece o contrário:

https://www.rt.com/usa/monsanto-patents-sue-farmers-547/


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2016 às 20:39)




----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2016 às 20:41)




----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2016 às 15:47)

Notícia importante: 

_"Será o fim da Monsanto???
Esta é uma vitória estrondosa para todos nós!!!
A Organização Mundial de Saúde classifica o glifosato como carcinogénico.(...)"_

ver mais aqui: https://www.facebook.com/pequenosprodutoresportugueses/

e aqui: http://sustainablepulse.com/2016/03...ioner-shocks-pesticide-industry/#.VuBD8fmLTIX

*"EU Glyphosate Rebellion Gathers Strength as Health Commissioner Shocks Pesticide Industry*
_Posted on Mar 8 2016 - 2:02am by Sustainable Pulse

Countries across the European Union have now joined the Great Glyphosate Rebellion that was started late last week by France, Sweden and the Netherlands.

According to anonymous Sustainable Pulse sources in Brussels, Bulgaria, Denmark, Austria, Belgium and Italy, among others, are set to also vote against the re-approval of the World’s most used herbicide in the EU and Germany are set to abstain.(...)"_


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2016 às 17:26)

Thomar disse:


> Notícia importante:
> 
> _"Será o fim da Monsanto???
> Esta é uma vitória estrondosa para todos nós!!!
> ...



Duvido muito que seja o fim de Monsanto, saiu hoje nas notícias, que o alvará de autorização do glifosato  será renovado por 15 anos.
Por isso eu sou como são Tomé, preciso ver para crer.
Não me parece que esta grande multinacional, irá ficar de braços cruzados, apesar de todas os protestos, e de todos os estudos sobre os seus malefícios.


*UE adia voto para renovar autorização do glifosato*

A União Europeia (UE) propôs nesta terça-feira um voto sobre renovação da autorização por 15 anos do glifosato, substância ativa utilizada nos pesticidas, depois que vários países do bloco se uniram aos críticos da substância - segundo fontes diferentes.

A Comissão Europeia deverá apresentar à votação de uma comissão de peritos que representam os Estados-Membros reunidos na segunda-feira e terça-feira em Bruxelas, a renovação da autorização que expira em junho.

Mas pela pressão e a ameaça de não obter maioria qualificada, a questão não foi submetida, embora debatida, segundo fontes europeias.

De acordo com fontes diplomáticas, a maioria necessária para a aprovação não foi alcançada, que se trata de 55% dos Estados, representando 65% da população da UE.
A Comissão recusou na terça-feira a confirmar o adiamento da votação sobre esta autorização, que tem causado uma onda de protestos de organizações não-governamentais e eurodeputados.

http://www.swissinfo.ch/por/ue-adia-voto-para-renovar-autorização-do-glifosato/42009124


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2016 às 01:27)

USDA Forces Whole Foods to Accept Monsanto. What Does That Mean To The Health Industry?








n the wake of a 12-year battle to keep Monsanto’s Genetically Engineered (GE) crops from contaminating the nation’s 25,000 organic farms and ranches, America’s organic consumers and producers are facing betrayal.



A self-appointed cabal of the Organic Elite, spearheaded by Whole Foods Market, Organic Valley, and Stonyfield Farm, has decided it’s time to surrender to Monsanto. Top executives from these companies have publicly admitted that they no longer oppose the mass commercialization of GE crops, such as Monsanto’s controversial Roundup Ready alfalfa, and are prepared to sit down and cut a deal for “coexistence” with Monsanto and USDA biotech cheerleader Tom Vilsack.
In a cleverly worded, but profoundly misleading email sent to its customers last week, Whole Foods Market, while proclaiming their support for organics and “seed purity,” gave the green light to USDA bureaucrats to approve the “conditional deregulation” of Monsanto’s genetically engineered, herbicide-resistant alfalfa.
(...)
http://www.offgridquest.com/health-nutrition/usda-imposes-whole-foods


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:53)

*Herbicida perigoso retirado das ruas*

O vizinho resolveu pulverizar as silvas para abrir um caminho e quando Alice deu conta “já as couves estavam queimadas, com as folhas amarelas”, conta a idosa apontando para a vegetação ao lado da casa onde vive em Alcaria, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. “Tive de deitá-las todas para o lixo, nem aos animais me atrevo a dá-las de comer”, conta, lembrando que a filha a tem alertado para os perigos tóxicos dos herbicidas que contêm glifosato, uma substância química usada nos meios rurais para matar ervas daninhas em pomares, olivais e terrenos florestais.

Nos terrenos argilosos onde Arlindo coloca o herbicida, “a concentração fica à superfície mas pode escorrer para as linhas de água se chover”, explica Luísa Rodrigues, especialista em geomorfologia. Mais preocupante, alerta a investigadora, é o uso de herbicidas no maciço calcário da Serra de Aire, sob a qual se aloja um dos maiores lençóis freáticos nacionais. Tudo lá vai parar, sem que se saiba em que quantidades, pois o glifosato não faz parte da lista oficial de substâncias a analisar.

Notícia completa em: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-03-19-Herbicida-perigoso-retirado-das-ruas

E isto para dizer que já nem o Maciço Calcário da Serra de Aire escapa ao maldito glifosato, uma área de extrema importância, muito rica em reservas de águas subterrâneas, e assim prossegue o seu ciclo, servindo depois essas mesmas águas para regar os campos, e as pequenas hortas.
E depois como é que todos nós queremos chegar depois dos 50 anos com saúde? Os nossos avós e bissavós chegavam a ultrapassar os 90 e 100 anos de idade, fica a dica para todos nós relectirmos, o porquê de cada menos pessoas atingirem esse patamar de idades.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

*Cancro: herbicida «mais vendido em Portugal» ligado à doença*
*Alerta parte da organizações da Plataforma Transgénicos Fora depois de um relatório da Organização Mundial de Saúde*

As organizações da Plataforma Transgénicos Fora transmitiram esta quarta-feira a sua preocupação após a declaração da Agência Internacional do Cancro que aponta para a possibilidade de o herbicida «mais vendido em Portugal», o glifosato, causar aquela doença. 

«A Organização Mundial de Saúde, através da sua estrutura especializada - a Agência Internacional para a Investigação sobre o Cancro [IARC] -, declarou o glifosato (junto com outros pesticidas organofosforados) como 'carcinogénio provável para o ser humano'», alerta um comunicado da Plataforma, que reúne 11 entidades não-governamentais das áreas do ambiente e agricultura. 

Esta classificação significa que «existem evidências suficientes de que o glifosato causa cancro em animais de laboratório e que existem também provas diretas para o mesmo efeito em seres humanos, embora mais limitadas», realça a Plataforma. 

As organizações ambientalistas e da agricultura defendem que, não sendo as decisões ou pareceres da IARC vinculativas, cabe aos governos, nomeadamente o português, ou às entidades internacionais, avançar medidas para proteger os cidadãos.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...cida-mais-vendido-em-portugal-ligado-a-doenca

Cá está mais do mesmo, para muita gente nada disto já é novidade, mas continua a existir muito utilizadores que não acreditam nos seus malefícios, tenho aqui um vizinho que pelo menos todos meses "queima" as ervas com glifosato, praticamente todo o ano, de verão nem os cardos escapam, e ainda é cerca de 15 dias ,vi uma senhora a colher umas plantas espsontaneas, provavelmente para comer, ainda estavam pálidas com o produto aplicado á um mes atrás. 
Emfim, existe mentalidades que vão demorar décadas a mudar, e isto depois acaba por ser também hereditário, vai passando de geração em geração, e precisamos de mudar isto por que já começa a ser tarde, para tentar acabar com os seus malefícios para os todos os seres vivos, inclusive, nós humanos. 
Em baixo deixo uma foto, que devia de estar á mesa das pessoas que irão comer os produtos que de lá saem.


----------



## Thomar (30 Abr 2016 às 09:44)

Quando é que as pessoas vão acordar para o problema? Talvez só quando derem noticias nos media todos os dias?

_Noticia no semanário económico: http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/p...bicida-potencialmente-cancerigeno_248468.html_

*Portugueses contaminados com herbicida potencialmente cancerígeno*
01:50 Económico
*Investigação revela concentrações de Glifosato vinte vezes superiores aos dos suíços ou dos alemães.*
Há vários portugueses contaminados com glifosato, um herbicida que é potencialmente cancerígeno. A sua presença foi detectada com valores elevados no norte e centro do país, sendo que a concentração média por pessoa é cerca de "vinte vezes superior" às que são encontradas, por exemplo, em cidadãos suíços e alemães, segundo uma investigação da RTP.

O glifosato é o herbicida mais vendido em Portugal e está a ser inalado e ingerido por muitos portugueses. O herbicida foi inventado nos anos 70, pela multinacional americana Monsanto. Hoje em dia, só em Portugal, há mais de 20 marcas que comercializam glifosato, avança a estação pública.

O alerta sobre os perigos do herbicida soou a mais de mil de quilómetros de Portugal, em França. A Organização Mundial de Saúde, através da Agência Internacional de Investigação para o Cancro, estudou o glifosato durante um ano. E dezassete investigadores tomaram uma decisão unânime: classificar o glifosato como potencialmente cancerígeno.

O glifosato pode entrar no corpo humano através da ingestão de água e alimentos ou da inalação.


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2016 às 12:41)

Thomar disse:


> Quando é que as pessoas vão acordar para o problema? Talvez só quando derem noticias nos media todos os dias?



Isso tem que ser primariamente resolvido com os agricultores. Não se falou em cursos obrigatórios e pagos (que deram origem a críticas)? Não se resolve de um dia para o outro, infelizmente.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Biosfera (XIII) 

*Qual o impacto do glifosato na saúde das populações?* | 16 Abr, 2016 | Episódio 31

O glifosato é o herbicida mais utilizado no mundo e foi recentemente classificado pela Organização Mundial de Saúde como "potencial carcinogénico".
Os solos agrícolas ou os jardins urbanos recebem frequentemente milhões de litros deste produto no combate a plantas infestantes. Qual o impacto deste herbicida na saúde das populações?
Biosfera é um magazine semanal que dá relevo às questões ambientais. Produzido pela Farol de Ideias, com a Coordenação Editorial de Arminda Sousa Deusdado e Consultadoria Editorial de Bernardino Guimarães.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1995/e232074/biosfera


----------



## DaniFR (30 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

Hoje deu uma reportagem interessante, no programa Linha da Frente, sobre o Glifosato:

Linha da Frente (XVIII) 

*Erva Daninha* | 30 Abr, 2016 | Episódio 16

"Erva Daninha" é o titulo do próximo programa LINHA DA FRENTE , com emissão no dia 30 de abril, logo após o Telejornal.

"Erva Daninha" é uma reportagem sobre o herbicida mais utilizado em Portugal e no Mundo, na agricultura e na jardinagem e que dá pelo nome de Glifosato.

O Glifosato é um químico controverso. Alguns estudos internacionais associam-no ao cancro, uma vez que o produto é aplicado na terra para combater as ervas mas os seus compostos passam para o corpo humano através da ingestão de alimentos e da água.

O tema é de tal forma polémico que a Comissão Europeia vai reavaliar, dentro de um mês, a renovação da licença de utilização do Glifosato.

A RTP, através da Plataforma Transgénicos Fora, quis saber o que se está a passar com as famílias portuguesas. Há ou não presença de Glifosato na urina?


Foram enviadas amostras para um laboratório de uma universidade norte americana e os resultados são assustadores.

"Erva Daninha" é uma reportagem de Marta Jorge, com imagem de Paulo Jorge e edição António Nunes. O "Linha da Frente" está de regresso, um dos espaços mais premiados e mais vistos da televisão portuguesa. Com coordenação da jornalista Mafalda Gameiro, todas as semanas uma realidade diferente.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2016 às 15:21)

*Bayer compra Monsanto por 60 mil M€ *

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/economia/2016-09-14-Bayer-compra-Monsanto-por-60-mil-M

Os OGM's não têm na Europa a mesma 'aceitação' que nos EUA. Sendo a Bayer uma empresa 'alemã' o _lobby_ fica sempre mais fácil (ainda por cima basta ir a Bruxelas em vez de ir a dúzias de governos individuais). Nada muda a não ser o nome da empresa. Mas em termos de _business_, muita coisa ficará facilitada.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Set 2016 às 16:43)

Eliminam ervas matando pessoas: herbicida cancerígeno é aplicado na Argentina


Especialistas apontam para o uso de glifosato, herbicida sistêmico, associado à soja transgênica, que mata qualquer tipo de planta e que foi criado para matar ervas daninhas principalmente perenes.


_Wikipedia _


Resultados são alarmantes onde a soja é cultivada de forma intensiva
Por Sputnik Brasil

Os habitantes de Monte Maíz, uma cidade do interior argentino com 8500 habitantes, sofrem cinco vezes mais abortos espontâneos e câncer do que a média da população mundial. Também têm 25% mais de doenças respiratórias. Nessa cidade, 40% das mortes ocorrem por tumores pulmonares. 

Especialistas apontam para o uso de glifosato (um herbicida sistêmico que mata qualquer tipo de planta e que foi criado para matar ervas daninhas principalmente perenes). "Em todos os lugares onde se semeia soja de forma intensiva se fumiga da mesma forma com glifosato, os estudos geram resultados alarmantes. Isso se repete no Uruguai, Paraguai, Brasil e grandes extensões da Argentina. Em toda esta região se aplica o glifosato, um herbicida associado ao cultivo da soja transgênica", disse no programa de rádio GPS Internacional Calor Vicente, um farmacêutico argentino e coordenador de GRAIN, uma organização internacional que trabalha para alcançar sistemas alimentares baseados na biodiversidade.

Na América do Sul está autorizado o uso de herbicidas com glifosato, os mais utilizados a nível mundial. "Ano a ano vem se comprovando o seu nível de toxicidade. Em 2009, um pesquisador argentino, que foi presidente do CONICET, Andrés Carrasco, descobriu que essa substância em grandes quantidades produz toxicidades em embriões de anfíbios e, portanto, certamente em embriões humanos. [Carrasco] denunciou que existia a possibilidade de que isso gerasse malformações ou abortos. Isto é o que acontece em Monte Maíz e nas restantes povoações pulverizadas", afirmou Vicente no programa. 

Há um ano e meio, a Organização Mundial da Saúde (OMS) classificou o glifosato, como uma substância "provavelmente cancerígena", disse o farmacêutico e assegurou que "isso apoia as evidências de câncer em Monte Maíz, onde há quase um triplo de casos sobre a média nacional argentina". A Faculdade de Medicina da Universidade Nacional de Rosário, onde para receber os médicos devem realizar uma avaliação de saúde em cidades de menos de 10 mil habitantes, "obtém permanentemente resultados de aumento de casos de câncer em áreas expostas a pulverização. Em geral, os governos viram as costas a essas evidências. Mas os médicos e os investigadores continuam realizando denúncias. O caso mais recente é o do rio Paraná, onde foram encontradas grandes quantidades de glifosato", disse Vicente.

No interior da zona urbana de Monte Maíz foram detectados 22 galpões e hangares com máquinas de pulverizar e altas concentrações de pesticidas. "Esse é o problema mais grave. Os mosquitos [as máquinas de fumigar] circulam pelas ruas da cidade e expõem os vizinhos a esses tóxicos. Exclusão das cidades seria o primeiro passo. Mas é necessário rever a questão da toxicidade destes agrotóxicos e começar a limitar e proibir o seu uso", acrescentou. 

Em 30 de junho, a União Europeia deveria renovar a permissão para a utilização de glifosato. Mas houve mobilizações. "Se reuniram mais de 200 mil assinaturas para que isso não acontecesse. Por falta de consenso, a UE determinou que se renovasse por 18 meses e ordenou estudos em profundidade sobre a toxicidade, seus efeitos cancerígenos e embriológicos. É um exemplo concreto de um lugar onde se avançou na causa", acrescentou o ativista.
http://www.ecoagencia.com.br/?open=noticias&id=VZlSXRlVONlYHZERjZkVaNGbKVVVB1TP


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2016 às 19:18)

*Broken Promises of Genetically Modified Crops*

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/30/business/gmo-crops-pesticides.html

*Doubts About the Promised Bounty of Genetically Modified Crops*

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/30/b...lls-short.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0

Fará diferença? Não. A comida Frankenstein está para ficar (até porque a revolução genética está na infância) e a assinatura dos acordos comerciais facilitará a sua implementação. Algum dia vai-se voltar ao agente laranja para controlar as pestes. Já esteve mais longe.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

Mais uma excelente reportagem sobre o glifosato que foi transmitido este fim-de-semana na RTP3.

"Obrigatório ver ou rever o documentário transmitido pela RTP3 "Campos envenenados, glifosato, um risco subestimado?" poucos dias depois de na Madeira ter sido chumbada a proposta de proibição de utilização deste composto químico que está a destruir os nossos solos, a nossa saúde e a comprometer o futuro dos nossos filhos, com a argumentação de que, por exemplo, a retirada de comercialização do glifosato "colocaria em grande risco a normal produtividade da agricultura local e, consequentemente o nível de rendimento obtido pelos produtores"

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/organicamadeira/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2016 às 21:21)

Aqui fica umas fotos de uma acção que é de louvar para uma autarquia ribatejana, investir em equipamento especializado, em vez da utilização de glifosato.

*Município de Tomar adquire veículo eléctrico para deservagem sem químicos*

O Município de Tomar acaba de adquirir um novo veículo eléctrico destinado à deservagem de ruas e praças da cidade sem a utilização de produtos químicos e fitossanitários. Com este novo equipamento, que será utilizado pelos SMAS que têm a seu cargo esta área, a autarquia investe duplamente na proteção ambiental e da saúde dos munícipes.

Trata-se de um equipamento que utiliza água quente, a 180 graus, temperatura à qual é possível matar as ervas pela raiz impedindo que voltem a crescer. O veículo tem um depósito de água e uma caldeira a que está acoplada uma mangueira que termina num sistema com rodados que aplica a água nas zonas de intervenção.

O Município dá assim mais um passo significativo para resolver da forma mais adequada um problema especialmente complexo e sensível


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2016 às 21:48)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2017 às 18:26)

*Utilização de produtos fitofármacos nos espaços públicos vai ser proibida*

O Conselho de Ministros aprovou hoje, 26 de Janeiro, a proibição da utilização de produtos fitofármacos nos espaços públicos. O Decreto-Lei que altera a Lei nº 26/2013, de 11 de Abril, tem como objectivo restringir a utilização de fitofármacos em espaços públicos, privilegiando o uso de outros meios de controlo de pragas e plantas invasoras, como sejam o controlo mecânico, biológico, biotécnico ou cultural.

As penalizações por violação do disposto na lei podem ir de 250 a 3.740 euros no caso de pessoas singulares, ou de 500 a 22.000 euros no caso de pessoas colectivas. A legislação entra em vigor 90 dias após promulgação.

Nessa medida, passam a ser proibidos tratamentos fitossanitários em jardins infantis, parques de proximidade e parques de campismo, hospitais e centros de saúde, lares de idosos e escolas. A excepção à regra serão as escolas de formação em ciências agrárias. Outra das medidas a adoptar é a obrigatoriedade de afixação de avisos que indiquem entidades responsáveis, tratamentos, data de tratamento e data a partir da qual pode ser restabelecido o acesso às áreas tratadas, sem restrições.

Até que enfim, parece que vamos no bom caminho, agora resta saber se esta proibição irá mesmo acontecer na realidade, ou se ficará apenas pelo papel, mas e depois que irá fiscalizar que não irá cumprir a lei.

http://agriculturaemar.com/utilizacao-produtos-fitofarmacos-nos-espacos-publicos-vai-proibida/


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Utilização de produtos fitofármacos nos espaços públicos vai ser proibida*
> 
> O Conselho de Ministros aprovou hoje, 26 de Janeiro, a proibição da utilização de produtos fitofármacos nos espaços públicos. O Decreto-Lei que altera a Lei nº 26/2013, de 11 de Abril, tem como objectivo restringir a utilização de fitofármacos em espaços públicos, privilegiando o uso de outros meios de controlo de pragas e plantas invasoras, como sejam o controlo mecânico, biológico, biotécnico ou cultural.
> 
> ...


Acho muito bem já é tempo de acabarem com essas porcarias que fazem muito mal á saúde e ao ambiente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Acho muito bem já é tempo de acabarem com essas porcarias que fazem muito mal á saúde e ao ambiente.



Concordo absolutamente, aqui pelos meus terrenos já faz agora 2 anos, que consegui mudar a mentalidade do meu pai, e decidimos excluir de vez o uso de herbicidas, bem como todos os produtos qúimicos, apostamos na compra de uma roçadora.
E agora até já debaixo das árvores adultas nascem outras arvores mais pequenas, que algumas depois coloco-as em vasos para no ano seguinte colocar em definitivo na terra.
Ao abulir o uso de herbicidas ganha-se muito na flora, e na fauna que vão crescendo a olhos visto.
Tudo o que produzo ainda para consumo próprio de casa, é biológico, embora sem certificado, mas em breve espero produzir para poder vender frutas e legumes.
E visto agora passados já 2 anos, afinal de contas conseguimos passar bem sem usar estes venenos que todos os dias nos tiram a pouca saúde que já temos.
É das coisas que mais me entristece é de ver as bermas de estradas e muitos terrenos completamente queimados de herbicidas.
Agora a próxima aquisição será um biotriturador para deixar de fazer queimadas de uma vez por todas, assim tritura a ramagem das podas, e a restante lenha maior é para a lareira.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Concordo absolutamente, aqui pelos meus terrenos já faz agora 2 anos, que consegui mudar a mentalidade do meu pai, e decidimos excluir de vez o uso de herbicidas, bem como todos os produtos qúimicos, apostamos na compra de uma roçadora.
> E agora até já debaixo das árvores adultas nascem outras arvores mais pequenas, que algumas depois coloco-as em vasos para no ano seguinte colocar em definitivo na terra.
> Ao abulir o uso de herbicidas ganha-se muito na flora, e na fauna que vão crescendo a olhos visto.
> Tudo o que produzo ainda para consumo próprio de casa, é biológico, embora sem certificado, mas em breve espero produzir para poder vender frutas e legumes.
> ...


Muitos parabéns deveria haver mais pessoas como tu que optam pela agricultura biológica, já vi que és parecido comigo a esse respeito eu também não uso qualquer produto químico, tenho algumas árvores e hortícolas que produzo  para consumo próprio, infelizmente há muita gente que usa e abusa dos produtos químicos que são como um veneno que mata lentamente eu detesto essas porcarias tirei um curso profissional de agricultura mas nesse curso só nos ensinavam a por porcarias na terra nunca falaram quase nada do modo de produção biológico, felizmente estou a trabalhar numa empresa de fruticultura biológica, acho que não conseguia trabalhar numa empresa que usasse  esses malditos produtos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2017 às 19:19)

*Herbicida Glifosato posto em causa por Iniciativa Europeia de Cidadãos*
*Começa hoje a recolha de 1 milhão de assinaturas*

*




*

Hoje dezenas de organizações não governamentais de toda a União Europeia, incluindo várias portuguesas, iniciaram a mobilização de cidadãos para banir o glifosato. O glifosato faz parte da formulação de vários herbicidas que são utilizados em larga escala em Portugal.

Em Portugal registam-se os níveis de contaminação humana mais elevados de toda a União Europeia, mais de um ano após a Organização Mundial de Saúde ter classificado este herbicida como "carcinogénio provável para o ser humano e carcinogénio provado para animais de laboratório". Por isso todos os portugueses têm particular interesse em aderir a esta ação.

Além da proibição dos herbicidas à base de glifosato, a iniciativa de cidadania agora desencadeada pressiona a Comissão Europeia para dois objetivos adicionais: garantir a transparência e independência nos processos de (re) autorização de pesticidas e impor prazos obrigatórios para a redução progressiva do uso de todos os pesticidas.

João Branco, Presidente da Quercus lembra que "De acordo com a legislação europeia os pesticidas só podem ser usados quando todos os outros métodos já se esgotaram. Além disso os Estados Membros estão obrigados a reduzir o uso e impacto dos pesticidas autorizados. No entanto esses processos estão a arrastar-se pelo que a Comissão Europeia tem de avançar com prazos concretos e obrigatórios que efetivamente reduzam a carga de contaminação química a que todos estamos sujeitos."

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...-em-causa-por-iniciativa-europeia-de-cidadaos

Aos poucos vamos ganhando força sobre esta grande multinacional, que todos os dias nos põe a morte no prato, todos devíamos de pensar no que será o futuro das próximas gerações.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

Felizmente que mais municípios portugueses começam a "acordar para a vida" e optam por deixar de vez de usar o glifosato em espaços públicos.
E que mais municípios sigam os passos do Camara Municipal deTomar e agora da * União De Freguesias Barreiro e Lavradio.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2017 às 20:02)

*Uso de pesticidas causa 200 mil mortes por ano, alerta a ONU*

Relatório da ONU indica que o uso de pesticidas, principalmente na agricultura, é a causa de 200 mil mortes por ano, devido sobretudo, a envenenamento.

Hilal Elver, relatora do estudo das Nações Unidas sobre o direito da alimentação, afirmou na apresentação do relatório que a maioria da população mundial está exposta aos pesticidas, através da água, dos alimentos, do ar e também do contato direto com estes produtos químicos e os seus derivados.

Para Hilal Elver, os pesticidas causam danos irreversíveis à saúde uma vez que são causadores de doenças como a Alzheimer, cancro, doença de Parkinson, além de problemas hormonais, anomalias no processo de crescimento ou esterilidade.

A relatora da ONU, que apresentou os resultados de um ano de investigações e visitas a várias regiões do mundo, indicou que 99 por cento dos casos graves de contaminação acidental com pesticidas ocorre nos países em desenvolvimento.

http://www.esquerda.net/artigo/uso-de-pesticidas-causa-200-mil-mortes-por-ano-alerta-onu/47498


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mai 2017 às 21:17)

*Autorização do glifosato poderá ser renovada por mais 10 anos*






Os comissários europeus estiveram recentemente reunidos para debater a autorização de utilização do glifosato na União Europeia e ficou decidido que a Comissão Europeia irá propor uma autorização por mais dez anos, como já tinha pedido o Comissário Europeu para a Agricultura, Phil Hogan.

O herbicida goza neste momento de uma autorização de 18 meses, desde o passado dia 30 de junho, depois de os Estados-Membros da União Europeia não terem conseguido chegar a um consenso sobre o tema, com países como Portugal, Alemanha e Itália a absterem-se da votação.

A Agência Europeia dos Produtos Químicos (ECHA) refere que mantém a sua posição em relação ao agroquímico, sublinhando que não existem evidências científicas que permitam classificar o glifosato como cancerígeno.

http://www.agrozapp.pt/noticias/Imp...-renovada-por-mais-10-anos?platform=hootsuite


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2017 às 13:16)

*Glifosato banido do Funchal*
*autarquia assinou manifesto que refuta a utilização daquele herbicida*

O glifosato será erradicado dos métodos para o combate de ervas daninhas e plantas infestantes no concelho da capital madeirense. O Departamento do Ambiente da Câmara Municipal do Funchal (CMF) riscou do mapa o perigoso herbicida depois de ter subscrito, em Maio último, o manifesto de adesão, integrando a lista de autarquias sem glifosato ou herbicidas.

Idalina Perestrelo, vice-presidente da CMF e vereadora com o pelouro do Ambiente, ressalva que a adesão é o resultado de meses de trabalho em prol do Ambiente e da Saúde Pública. Lembra que desde Abril de 2016, a autarquia decidiu abandonar o uso de herbicidas e em particular do glifosato, nas áreas sob a tutela municipal, quer directamente, quer por intermédio de empresas concessionárias.

O objectivo, diz, “é contribuir activamente para um melhor ambiente no seu território e para a protecção da saúde e da qualidade de vida dos seus habitantes”.

http://www.dnoticias.pt/impressa/hemeroteca/diario-de-noticias/glifosato-banido-do-funchal-XC1589330

Esperemos que mais autarquias sigam o exemplo do Funchal. 
Aqui pela minha localidade andaram a apliocar herbicida nas bermas, já com a erva com mais de 1,20 m de altura, ou seja para além de estragarem muitos jardins privados e hortas, não adianta de nada, porque a erva fica na mesma, e caso alguém deite alguma beato de cigarro para a erva só vai alastarar o fogo ainda mais.
Seria excelente se todas as autaquias do nosso país abolissem de vez este malvado herbicida.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 18:18)

Mais uma teoria da conspiração 

*Monsanto Emails Raise Issue of Influencing Research on Roundup Weed Killer*



> The documents underscore the lengths to which the agrochemical company goes to protect its image. Documents show that Henry I. Miller, an academic and a vocal proponent of genetically modified crops, asked Monsanto to draft an article for him that largely mirrored one that appeared under his name on Forbes’s website in 2015. Mr. Miller could not be reached for comment.





> The documents also show that a debate outside Monsanto about the relative safety of glyphosate and Roundup, which contains other chemicals, was also taking place within the company.
> 
> In a 2002 email, a Monsanto executive said, “What I’ve been hearing from you is that this continues to be the case with these studies — Glyphosate is O.K. but the formulated product (and thus the surfactant) does the damage.”
> 
> In a 2003 email, a different Monsanto executive tells others, “You cannot say that Roundup is not a carcinogen … we have not done the necessary testing on the formulation to make that statement.”





> The documents also show that A. Wallace Hayes, the former editor of a journal, Food and Chemical Toxicology, has had a contractual relationship with Monsanto. In 2013, while he was still editor, Mr. Hayes retracted a key study damaging to Monsanto that found that Roundup, and genetically modified corn, could cause cancer and early death in rats.



Esse assunto dos OGM's tem a ver com os _ensembles_ meteorológicos:






A formação de uma nova espécie (no caso geneticamente modificada) tem a curto prazo mutações mais ou menos previsíveis mas é impossível saber a evolução a longo prazo. Tanto pode ser positiva como negativa. É esperar para ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 11:47)

*Duas dezenas de pessoas sofrem irritações oculares por químico agrícola em Almeirim*

Duas dezenas de moradores do bairro do Pupo em Almeirim sofreram irritações oculares esta sexta-feira ao final do dia, devido a um produto químico aplicado num campo agrícola da zona, num terreno nas traseiras do kartódromo. As pessoas afectadas foram assistidas pelos bombeiros, que procederam à lavagem dos olhos, não tendo sido necessária assistência hospitalar.

Segundo o presidente da câmara, Pedro Ribeiro, que na altura não estava na cidade mas que acompanhou a situação em permanente contacto com os bombeiros e a GNR, tratou-se da aplicação do produto metame sódio, que “espalhou-se no ar”. “A situação, segundo as autoridades, foi normalizada mantendo-se a recomendação, para ficar dentro de casa e caso se verifique algum sintoma relacionado com a ocorrência, contactarem os serviços de emergência", refere o autarca.

O metame sódio “é um produto com acção fumigante, destinado a combater nemátodos e alguns fungos do solo. Aplicado nas doses e condições indicadas apresenta, ainda, acção contra insectos do solo e infestantes na fase de germinação das sementes”, refere o site na internet da empresa de produtos fitofarmacêuticos Sipcam Portugal.

https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2017-...oes-oculares-por-quimico-agricola-em-Almeirim


----------



## dahon (4 Nov 2017 às 22:54)

Aconselho seriamente a verem este documentário: Food Evolution  https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/food_evolution
Já fui um pouco céptico quase a roçar o contra OGM, mas à medida que fui lendo as conclusões do estudos efectuados por ou para as autoridades/organizações europeias e mundiais, a minha opinião foi-se alterando e clarificando. E este documentário resume muito bem as conclusões a que fui chegando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

*Bruxelas ainda sem acordo sobre renovação da licença de glifosato*

*



*

Os representantes dos 28 Estados-membros da União Europeia voltaram a falhar um acordo sobre a renovação da licença de glifosato e o tema será apresentado ao comité de recurso.

"A maioria dos Estados-membros (14) apoiou a proposta da Comissão, tendo havido nove votos contra e cinco abstenções" na reunião de peritos do Comité Permanente da Cadeia Alimentar e da Saúde Animal, segundo disse fonte da Comissão Europeia à agência Lusa, não tendo, mais uma vez, havido uma maioria qualificada.

A licença para o uso de glifosato expira em 15 de dezembro, adiantando o porta-voz que a proposta agora rejeitada será apresentada no final deste mês perante o comité de recurso, uma instância destinada a apoiar a tomada de decisões em casos sensíveis e problemáticos.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...recurso-para-tentativa-de-acordo-8905251.html

Pelo que tem sido publicado, os portugueses são dos que apresentam maiores índices de glifosto no sangue, acima de muitos outros países, pode ser que um dia quando decidirem mudar de práticas agricolas e de mentalidades, já poderá ser tarde, e o cancro e outras doenças continuam a proliferar como sendo das maiores doenças do século XXI.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

*A GUERRA TÓXICA DO GLIFOSATO*

*



*

Quando a União Europeia se prepara para decidir se proíbe o glifosato, surgem os “Monsanto Papers” – documentos que revelam promiscuidades entre a gigante de biotecnologia Monsanto e os organismos que declararam o seu pesticida seguro. Por outro lado, a agência da ONU que o considerou “provavelmente cancerígeno” admitiu ter ignorado dados que podiam ter alterado essa classificação. Afinal, em quem podemos confiar?

O avanço da Ciência nem sempre é linear. E no caso da avaliação da segurança do glifosato, aparentemente, quanto mais se descobre, menos se sabe. O último episódio da novela do pesticida mais usado no mundo é a divulgação de dezenas de milhares de páginas de documentos internos da Monsanto – um caso batizado de Monsanto Papers – que revelam ligações demasiado estreitas entre a multinacional de biotecnologia agrícola e algumas entidades que reglam o setor, lançando dúvidas sobre um processo que deveria ser exclusivamente científico.


http://visao.sapo.pt/verde/2017-11-12-A-guerra-toxica-do-glifosato


----------



## Cinza (18 Dez 2017 às 16:49)

*Documentário hoje sobre glifosato - 22:51 na rtp1*

*Roundup em Tribunal
*
*Os malefícios do Roundup, o herbicida mais vendido no mundo.*

27 de novembro de 2017. Depois de várias tentativas para resolver o problema, a União Europeia votou a favor da renovação da licença utilização de glifosato, o polémico herbicida, por mais cinco anos e não por dez como proposto inicialmente. No entanto, os especialistas relembram e debatem fervorosamente o potencial cancerígeno do glifosato. 
Este documentário evoca a luta de indivíduos de todo o mundo contra as multinacionais que usam este produto. Agricultores, mães, advogados, médicos e cientistas, oriundos dos quatro cantos testemunham os danos à saúde e ao meio ambiente causados pela empresa Monsanto, líder em sementes geneticamente modificadas e criadora do Roundup, o herbicida mais vendido no mundo.

https://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p35094


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

Quando é que estas "malditas aplicações" irão terminar de uma vez só? Será que é quando já não existirem abelhas, ou quando "nós" humanos já estivermos mortos, afectados pelo maldito cancro, que cada vez mais assombra a nossa população.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 20:39)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Quando é que estas "malditas aplicações" irão terminar de uma vez só? Será que é quando já não existirem abelhas, ou quando "nós" humanos já estivermos mortos, afectados pelo maldito cancro, que cada vez mais assombra a nossa população.



Enfim só sabem dar cabo de tudo  e o mais grave é que muitos sabem perfeitamente que o herbicida faz muito mal mas continuam a aplicá-lo de forma descriminada por tudo o quanto é sitio em vez de aplicarem essa porcaria deviam cortar essa erva com roçadoras ou tractores uma solução muito mais ecológica e que não nos prejudica.
  Por isso é que adoro a agricultura biológica e todos nós deveríamos começar  a produzir de forma biológica e acabar de vez com esses químicos que dão cabe de tudo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

António josé Sales disse:


> Enfim só sabem dar cabo de tudo  e o mais grave é que muitos sabem perfeitamente que o herbicida faz muito mal mas continuam a aplicá-lo de forma descriminada por tudo o quanto é sitio em vez de aplicarem essa porcaria deviam cortar essa erva com roçadoras ou tractores uma solução muito mais ecológica e que não nos prejudica.
> Por isso é que adoro a agricultura biológica e todos nós deveríamos começar  a produzir de forma biológica e acabar de vez com esses químicos que dão cabe de tudo.



Aqui a minha junta de freguesia, no verão passado, em junho lembrou-se de aplicar herbicidas, já quando as ervas tinham mais de 1 metro de altura, e já estavam praticamente secas, e depois de pouco tempo acabou por cortar essa mesma erva toda com recurso a corta-mato, ou seja foram 2 custos desnecessários, quando podia ser apenas 1 e ficava um trabalho impecável.
Eu partilho da mesma opinião do que tu, acho que cada vez mais temos de ver na agricultura biológica, como uma agricultura com futuro, e que nos dá saúde e sabor aos alimentos, e que trata do solo em primeiro lugar, e que é a nossa fonte de vida.
Falando agora em concreto no meu projecto de agricultura biológica, que vai arrancar em força na próxima com a plantação de mais de 200 plantas entre, árvores de fruto, e espécies da nossa flora, para realização de sebe, que servirá como protecção do pomar e criação de biodiversidade.
Já á alguns anos que convenci o meu pai a deixar de vez para trás os herbicidas, apesar de não ter sido nada fácil convence-lo, hoje sei que foi a melhor decisão que tomei.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2018 às 21:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui a minha junta de freguesia, no verão passado, em junho lembrou-se de aplicar herbicidas, já quando as ervas tinham mais de 1 metro de altura, e já estavam praticamente secas, e depois de pouco tempo acabou por cortar essa mesma erva toda com recurso a corta-mato, ou seja foram 2 custos desnecessários, quando podia ser apenas 1 e ficava um trabalho impecável.
> Eu partilho da mesma opinião do que tu, acho que cada vez mais temos de ver na agricultura biológica, como uma agricultura com futuro, e que nos dá saúde e sabor aos alimentos, e que trata do solo em primeiro lugar, e que é a nossa fonte de vida.
> Falando agora em concreto no meu projecto de agricultura biológica, que vai arrancar em força na próxima com a plantação de mais de 200 plantas entre, árvores de fruto, e espécies da nossa flora, para realização de sebe, que servirá como protecção do pomar e criação de biodiversidade.
> Já á alguns anos que convenci o meu pai a deixar de vez para trás os herbicidas, apesar de não ter sido nada fácil convence-lo, hoje sei que foi a melhor decisão que tomei.



Felizmente pela minha zona não costumam aplicar  herbicida  o controle das infestantes é feito com tractores e roçadoras (estou só a falar das bermas das estradas) porque em terrenos agrícolas a história é outra.
É bom saber que há cada mais pessoas que tál como nós  promovem e praticam a agricultura biológica felizmente e comparativamente há uns anos atrás tem havido muito mais gente a dedicar-se ao biológico, para mim não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que é o futuro.
Muita sorte para o teu projecto.
.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

António josé Sales disse:


> Felizmente pela minha zona não costumam aplicar  herbicida  o controle das infestantes é feito com tractores e roçadoras (estou só a falar das bermas das estradas) porque em terrenos agrícolas a história é outra.
> É bom saber que há cada mais pessoas que tál como nós  promovem e praticam a agricultura biológica felizmente e comparativamente há uns anos atrás tem havido muito mais gente a dedicar-se ao biológico, para mim não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que é o futuro.
> Muita sorte para o teu projecto.
> .



Obrigado, eu desde de pequeno que sempre gostei de agricultura, pois já venho de uma família que sempre tirou parte do seu sustento para o seio familiar, cultivando a terra.
E tendo os próprios terrenos sem proveito, decidi aproveitar e apostar no que gosto, e no que penso ser o melhor, penso também em ter algumas ovelhas para me limparem os terrenos a custo zero, e também para obter estrume.


----------



## Thomar (20 Mai 2018 às 09:18)

*Manifestantes exigem transgénicos, herbicidas e pesticidas fora de Portugal*
_19 mai 2018 18:13_

_Cerca de 30 pessoas manifestaram-se hoje no Porto para “banir de Portugal” os organismos geneticamente modificados usados na alimentação, bem como o uso de pesticidas e herbicidas “cancerígenos”, disse à Lusa uma das organizadoras do protesto, Vanessa Ferreira._
_O número de manifestantes foi indicado à Lusa por fonte da PSP junto à Praça dos Leões, local onde o protesto começou, pelas 15:00, integrado na “Marcha Mundial contra a Monsanto”, empresa “pioneira na produção de químicos relacionados com a agricultura”, explicou Vanessa Ferreira, da associação “Porto sem OGM [Organismos Geneticamente Modificados]”.

“Queremos banir de Portugal os OGM [também designados por transgénicos] e os pesticidas e herbicidas com glifosato. Está provado pela Organização Mundial de Saúde que são cancerígenos e chegam aos nossos pratos todos os dias. Temos já mais de 16 mil assinaturas para levar a questão ao Parlamento e exigir saúde, que é um direito constitucional”, adiantou Vanessa Ferreira.

Para esta engenheira mecânica de 45 anos, a “solução” para o problema, que não afeta apenas a produção agrícola porque os químicos são também usados nos alimentos dos animais, é “boicotar os OGM e a agricultura com químicos”, nomeadamente optando “por produtos com certificação biológica”.

“Os mais prejudicados somos nós. Não acredito que quem produz esses químicos e está por trás deste excelente negócio se alimente daquilo que produz”, acrescentou.

Vanessa Ferreira adiantou que os químicos sempre fizeram parte da agricultura e continuam a ser usados, “sem necessidade”, mas alertou que o problema se agrava com os OGM.

“Quando a semente é geneticamente modificada fica mais resistente ao herbicida e suporta uma quantidade maior de químico. Uma semente normal nem aguenta aquele nível de toxicidade”, explicou.

Para outro dos organizadores do protesto, Hugo Dunkel, da Associação Local, está em causa uma “questão de interesses económicos, lobbies, de políticas de governo e de consciência”.

“As sementes geneticamente modificadas não são férteis. No ano seguinte, é preciso comprar mais, em vez de se colherem as sementes de produção do ano anterior. Este é um negócio que se alimenta a si próprio”, observou.

Hugo Dunkel alerta ainda que estão a produzir-se “estruturas moleculares desconhecidas”, ao passo que “o uso de glifosato de forma continuada é prejudicial”.

“O que defendemos é que estas não são as estratégias mais sustentáveis, mas as que dão mais dinheiro às indústrias dos pesticidas e herbicidas e à indústria dependente do petróleo”, frisou.

Presente na manifestação, Ana Paula Pacheco, uma investigadora de microbiologia, de 52 anos, explicou à Lusa ter-se interessado sobre este assunto depois de o pai e a mãe terem tido “cancro nas vias urinárias”.

“Comecei a ler sobre este assunto e descobri que o sítio onde vivo era frequentemente pulverizado com herbicida”, relatou.

Para a investigadora, o problema “já nem é apenas o glifosato”, porque “toda a fórmula química” dos herbicidas “é um cocktail de veneno”.

O Partido Ecologista Os Verdes (PEV) associou-se ao protesto, e, segundo Luísa Barateiro, está em causa um problema “de saúde pública”.

“Temos tido inúmeras iniciativas legislativas e estamos a tentar mudar mentalidades e proteger as pessoas. Há muitos estudos sobre a nocividade destes produtos. Apenas por cegueira não se consegue ver o problema”, observou.

Luísa Barateiro admitiu que esta “cegueira” pode estar relacionada com “muitas pressões da indústria agroquímica”._


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 11:37)

Thomar disse:


> *Manifestantes exigem transgénicos, herbicidas e pesticidas fora de Portugal*
> _19 mai 2018 18:13_
> 
> _Cerca de 30 pessoas manifestaram-se hoje no Porto para “banir de Portugal” os organismos geneticamente modificados usados na alimentação, bem como o uso de pesticidas e herbicidas “cancerígenos”, disse à Lusa uma das organizadoras do protesto, Vanessa Ferreira._
> ...



Eu acho que vou esperar sentado, e espero que ainda podesse assistir durante a minha geração, a que o nosso governo, tivesse uma opinião decente e eficiente quanto ao uso de herbicidas principalmente, e ainda para mais o nosso país e tão pequeno quando comparado com outros da União Europeia, mas por cá preferem usar o glifosato, como quem bebe um copo de água.


----------

